# Looking for a kitten - Co. Kerry



## Plek Trum (26 May 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to get a kitten in the next 2 weeks - a gift for the 16th June for our own home.  I have tried all websites,local press,  local vets, the shelter in Tralee but have had no luck in finding any!  (One advertiser from Kerry on donedeal.ie seems very very vague, and I believe unlikely to commit to me).

We are in a position to offer a kitten a really good home and have put it off until now when we are ready.. only to find I cannot find any locally.  I would travel to other counties to collect but the nearest county is 2 and half hours away and this was meant to be a discreet 'pickup' and surprise.

If you know of anybody anywhere in Kerry that may be looking for homes for kittens they have, please let me know here.  Any other advice or pointers welcome also! Many thanks as always.. fingers crossed


----------



## truthseeker (26 May 2010)

[broken link removed]

It would seem the DSPCA are in kitten season. Contact them for a Kerry counterpart?

Does it need to be a kitten - you could get a young cat from a shelter?


----------



## Boyd (26 May 2010)

Ark in Killarney always have a few to rehome....


----------



## Plek Trum (26 May 2010)

I have tried the shelter in Tralee - they dont have any kittens but gave me a number to try.  It has been engaged for the last 2 days!  Mentioned this to the animal shelter when I rang back and was told that was the only contact they had (!)

I would prefer a kitten as that was the request.  We live in a rural area but there are some feral cats around.  We would raise the kitten to be a house cat but outside (if they wanted) when we are home / during the day.

Proving a hard one to find!


----------



## Plek Trum (26 May 2010)

username123 said:


> Ark in Killarney always have a few to rehome....


 
Will give them a ring.. thanks


----------



## Plek Trum (26 May 2010)

While Im at it - does anyone think it is a good idea to adpot two kittens rather than one on its own?  I know they are very independent animals (hence why we went for kitten rather than puppy).  What are your opinions on two rather than one, or is one okay?


----------



## Ash 22 (26 May 2010)

Certainly two would be much better. Just for the company alone for each other. Sounds like it will be a very lucky kitten going to a good home.


----------



## z107 (26 May 2010)

A relative of mine has a cat has just had kittens that will need re-homing. She lives in North Kerry.


----------



## Sherman (27 May 2010)

Two kittens is far better than one. We got two kittens originally (brother and sister - just make sure you neuter earlier than 6 months!) and they were great for each other. Two kittens actually make less work for you as they will tire each other out rather than waiting for you to get home to entertain them. Don't forget kittens have unbelievable amounts of energy! Also, if you have two, they will generally iron out any bad behaviour in each other - nothing corrects bad/aggressive behaviour better than a bloody nose from another cat! This means that when they're old enough to go outside they'll be better adjusted to dealing with strange cats.It's a misnomer that cats are solitary animals - they can get very attached to other cats or even dogs - but they do still like their alone time.


----------



## Plek Trum (27 May 2010)

Located two beautiful kittens in Cork yesterday evening that will be coming down to their new home in Kerry in 2 weeks.. very happy! [broken link removed]  Thanks to everyone for help and direction.

Thanks Sherman - Will be taking them to the vet to get the full check and advice, but in the meantime, do any of you have any dietary / care advice for first time owners?
e.g one litter tray or two for seperate kittens? 
Seperate feeding and water bowls? 
Perferred brand of food and type (we don't mind spending that bit extra if it means happy and healthy cats)

Look forward to your replies, thanks.


----------



## j26 (27 May 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> Thanks Sherman - Will be taking them to the vet to get the full check and advice, but in the meantime, do any of you have any dietary / care advice for first time owners?
> e.g one litter tray or two for seperate kittens?
> Seperate feeding and water bowls?
> .



It's hard enough to keep twin girls apart - you have no chance with kittens!!  Do give each of them a bowl, but you'd only need one basket for them to sleep in together.

Lucky sod - I'd love a cat, but my wife is alergic to animal hair.  She can't even go to the circus.


----------



## Plek Trum (27 May 2010)

Ah thats hard j26 - there's only so many cuddles you can give fish!

Try one of these, should be suitable for those allergic to animal hair...  (the words 'my precious' come to mind though..!)
http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cats/1167039


----------



## bluemac (27 May 2010)

*kitten louth*

we have 5 kittens but are in county louth, near dunleer.. if thats any good they are about 2 weeks old so another 2-4 weeks until you can take them. they are free.


----------



## Plek Trum (27 May 2010)

Im sorted Bluemac but thanks for the posting.  2 additions to the family are coming from Cork in two weeks time.  Best of luck with the re-homing!


----------



## silverwake (27 May 2010)

Hi Plek Trum,

I have two cats myself and I can recommend the following:

- one litter tray or two for seperate kittens? 

Two at least. It's recommended to have 1 and 1/2 per cat. If they find the litter a bit dirty, they'll find somewhere else in the house for their business 

- Separate feeding and water bowls? 

I have two bowls for the food, otherwise they fight to be the first to eat. 
As for the water, I have the following:
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/0352734/Trail/searchtext>PET+MATE.htm (one for the two of them). They love it.

- Preferred brand of food and type (we don't mind spending that bit extra if it means happy and healthy cats)

I try to avoid go-cat as one of my cats got sick when I was feeding him that (not sure if it was related, but he got kidney stones). 
Iams is very good and prevents that sort of illnesses. Otherwise, Whiskas is fine, and they seem to like it a lot.

Also, dry food is better for them than chunks in gravy, jelly etc, as it makes their teeth stronger and acts as a toothbrush.

Get the kittens food first, needless to say. Then, when they grow up, start mixing it with adults food until they get used to it.

Don't forget to get some treats as well for whenever you have to convince them to come out from wherever they're hiding 

Also one get a scratching post. Mandatory, unless you hate your furniture!

As for the toys: a paperbag or a cardboard box will do  I'm sick of buying them supercool stuff and then see them playing *only* with the bag it came in ¬_¬

I hope that helps!


----------



## Plek Trum (27 May 2010)

Thanks Silverwake, we'll be doing a bit of kitty shopping the weekend so your advice is  appreciated.  Water fountain is lovely idea!


----------



## Thirsty (27 May 2010)

Definiately get them on to dried food as soon as you can - if you leave it too long they will get used to the tinned stuff & turn their noses up at the dried food.

I foolishily didn't realise this and my cat ended up having to have rotten teeth removed as she wouldn't touch dried food.


----------



## wbbs (27 May 2010)

So true about the toys, bought my cat fancy thing in Argos with platform and hanging toy thing, sure enough she jumped into the cardboard box it came out of instead and preferred to play with that.


----------



## Sherman (27 May 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> Located two beautiful kittens in Cork yesterday evening that will be coming down to their new home in Kerry in 2 weeks.. very happy! [broken link removed] Thanks to everyone for help and direction.
> 
> Thanks Sherman - Will be taking them to the vet to get the full check and advice, but in the meantime, do any of you have any dietary / care advice for first time owners?
> e.g one litter tray or two for seperate kittens?
> ...


 
Well done! Kittens are great fun - just hope you're not too precious about your curtains/furniture 

As others have said, the usual rule of thumb with litter trays is one per cat and then one more. Kittens usually come programmed by their mothers to use the litter tray - contrary to belief cats are excellent mothers. They will have been taught how to use the litter tray and how to groom themselves - and as your toes will soon find out, they will also have been taught how to stalk and pounce!

Deffo separate food bowls, they can share a water bowl and bedding. Fresh water is a must (change it twice daily) - cats are desert animals originally and need to be encouraged to drink enough water or they suffer kidney problems. They usually prefer fresh/running water if possible.

We started ours on wet food but very quickly moved them to Hill's kitten food - it's dry food so as mentioned, better for their teeth and overall health, plus it doesn't smell at all, unlike wet food which can totally reek. Also, cleaning out litter trays is a lot easier - less smelly input = less smelly output!!

Oh yeah, one more thing - try not to stress if it looks like one is beating the bejaysus out of the other - kitten play can look very rough to us but 99% of the time it's just play.


----------



## Plek Trum (28 May 2010)

Scratching post is definately on the shopping list - we have just redecorated and the new silk effect curtains will be folded up off the floor for .. well.. as long as it takes!  Delayed getting the new suite of furniture for the foreseeable future, a wise move by all accounts.  Thanks to all, looking forward to having them with us.  Will post a picture at some stage ;0)


----------



## Plek Trum (16 Jun 2010)

Just to let those interested know that Billy and Maisie are now settling in great to their new home!  Great personalities and bundles of fun, delighted we made the decision for pets.  Thanks to all here for advice and tips, much appreciated as always.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jun 2010)

Very cute!!!!
Im liking the sleepy face snuggling!


----------



## silverwake (16 Jun 2010)

*AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW* I need more kittens! I thinking of sending my grown-up cats to university or something hahaha


----------



## xeresod (16 Jun 2010)

So cute - now I want to find a shrinking ray to turn mine back to kittens!


----------



## Plek Trum (16 Jun 2010)

Ha ha, yes they are very cute alright.  The pic was taken not long after they came home, long journey back from Cork, over stimulated with the new sorroundings, later that evening both hid under a throw on the couch and we found them snuggled up asleep together!

2 very different personalities, Billy (white face) is fearless, loves his food and throwing himself around and adores being held while he snoozes.  Maisie was much more timid and shy but after a few days of gentle handling and encouragement she has warmed up and is finding her confidence.  Climbed up the back of the couch and onto my shoulder yesterday and fell asleep - huge improvement from when she first arrived!


----------



## Scotsgirl (16 Jun 2010)

Ah they are so adorable!  May you have many happy years with your new additions!!


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jun 2010)

They're beautiful. Lucky kittens.


----------



## gipimann (16 Jun 2010)

Lovely pusskins, Plek, I hope ye'll all be very happy together!!   And you can forget the silk curtains, once they've discovered the joys of climbing!!


----------

